# Local knowledge needed



## NW76 (26 January 2015)

Hi All

We're moving to Dudleston Heath in Shropshire within the next two months and I'm struggling to find DIY livery for my two geldings. I've tried two in the village but neither have vacancies. Can anyone suggest anywhere within a 10 mile radius? 
Thank you


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

Think you'd be best posting in West Midlands board. Shropshire isn't in the North West. (Manchester, Lancashire, liverpool etc...)


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2015)

If you're on FB then join the Wrexham Riders; the Oswestry/Welsh Borders horses for sale/loan; the New Shropshire Riders; Shropshire Horse & Tack Sales.  There will usually be someone who will know someone/somewhere on there.  There's also a site called Shropshire Horse I think that might be able to help.


----------

